# Fantom Cross Riders UNITE!



## TheRealKTrain (Nov 10, 2009)

Post up pics of your Moto/Windsor/etc cross bikes here!


----------



## GipsyKing (Aug 16, 2010)

I am looking at one of these for possible purchase. If I get it, I'll post. But where is yours? Show me the Muddy!


----------



## TheRealKTrain (Nov 10, 2009)

Just built it up, will have pics soon. No muddy pics though


----------



## TheRealKTrain (Nov 10, 2009)

2011 Fantom Cross Pro


----------



## YEM (Oct 27, 2005)

*After a muddy race last fall!*

Attached Images

__________________


----------



## YEM (Oct 27, 2005)

https://gallery.roadbikereview.com/data/roadbike/500/medium/post_hawksnest.jpg


----------



## johnny dollar (Jul 21, 2010)

YEM said:


> https://gallery.roadbikereview.com/data/roadbike/500/medium/post_hawksnest.jpg


you got some mud on your face.


srsly, diggin the beard. like mine if my gf would let me grow it for more than a week. the bike looks appropriately attired. :thumbsup:


----------



## beardedbiker (Sep 8, 2010)

http://www.racer-x.cx/


----------



## adam_mac84 (Sep 22, 2010)

Here is my and my dad's Fantom Cross bikes... i got the carbon steerer, he has aluminum. This is the 64cm frame. I do wish it had a shorter wheelbase (1080 i believe), and taller top tube, but i have a 38.5" cycling inseam. so without the stem flipped up, i end up with about 15cm drop. 


































Unfortunately BD does not list the spoke gems and under-seat cowbell on their website


----------



## adam_mac84 (Sep 22, 2010)

Edit, WB is 1060 not 1080... still turns like a battle ship at times lol


----------



## SilentAssassin (Jul 29, 2010)

My windsor tourist with dimpled chainstays could be considered a cross bike since I can fit 700x45 tires on them. Guess all I would need is knobby tires.


----------



## Alx (Mar 22, 2007)

My Moto after a rainy day muddy ride. 










I stripped the original paint and sprayed it with a gunmetal metallic flake which I like much better.


----------



## Alx (Mar 22, 2007)

adam_mac84 said:


> Here is my and my dad's Fantom Cross bikes... i got the carbon steerer, he has aluminum. This is the 64cm frame. I do wish it had a shorter wheelbase (1080 i believe), and taller top tube, but i have a 38.5" cycling inseam. so without the stem flipped up, i end up with about 15cm drop.
> 
> Unfortunately BD does not list the spoke gems and under-seat cowbell on their website


It would benefit to have a taller headtube, if anything a compact geometry might do it some good. Mine actually almost looks like it angles downward in the front when I look at it as it sits in my living room. I ride the 58cm and although I'm just shy of 6' it sometimes looks like even that size is too small because of the tiny headtube.


----------

